# which dslr to choose ?



## arian29 (Apr 28, 2011)

as a starter, please suggest which is a better choice and why > D3100 or D5000


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2011)

D5100 is the latest release and quite better.


----------



## Sounava (Apr 28, 2011)

State your budget.


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 28, 2011)

Tell us the budget and type of photography u want to do... also 5100 in announced so better wait for it specs


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 28, 2011)

yaah tell us ur budget...we will help you...

I can tell you in short

Budget 27-30k go for D3100
Budget 30-35k go for canon 550D

Donno but D5100 does not beat 1.5 years old canon 550D in any ways practically


----------



## arian29 (Apr 29, 2011)

budget us 32k max.. also where in Delhi can i get the best deals for such cameras ?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2011)

in 32k I think you can get 

Canon 500D kit+canon 50mm1.8 enough for u for sometime to play with


----------



## Sounava (Apr 29, 2011)

I dont think 500D is now available. If you can increase your budget by 3k go for EOS 550D - now extremely value for money @ 34k-35k. Otheriwese D3100 @ 29k-30k and buy accessories with the rest 2k (filters for example).


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 29, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> in 32k I think you can get
> 
> Canon 500D kit+canon 50mm1.8 enough for u for sometime to play with



I am planning to buy that lens... am not sure if 50mm 1.8 canon has a IS or not...


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2011)

ajayashish said:


> I am planning to buy that lens... am not sure if 50mm 1.8 canon has a IS or not...



NO bro 50mm 1.8 never have an IS in any company...its soo small 

550D is always better then 500D but then its out of budget and u will have a single lens to play with...just my idea..its upto u


----------



## arian29 (Apr 29, 2011)

Almost all cameras are giving the 18-55mm VR lens.. is it good enough to start with or should i consider buying the body and the some other lens ? also how much does the D5100 cost ? any other model suggestions?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2011)

yaah 18-55mm gives u a bit of wide angle and slight zoom to play with....you can practice composing shots...but will surely start needing more type of lens in coming months I am feeling that myself

Right now D5100 cost a premium...It cost something like 35-37k...not worth it

Better get 550D for 34k

D3100+Nikkor 18-105mm Vr AFS lens is a good combo...but it would cost you around 28k-4k+13k=37k


----------



## arian29 (Apr 29, 2011)

whats the differance btw the 18-55 af lens and the NIKON 50mm F1.8 AF NIKKOR 50mm f/1.8D Lens ?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 30, 2011)

arian29 said:


> whats the differance btw the 18-55 af lens and the NIKON 50mm F1.8 AF NIKKOR 50mm f/1.8D Lens ?




An 18-55 lens is a normal zoom lens...at 18mm u get wide coverage and at 55mm u get slight zoom...The nikon 18-55 VR is a great lens to start with

50mm 1.8 AF and AFD have a difference of 'D'element which u can search on net...its something related to distance & metering I suppose

50mm 1.8 D or AF will not autofocus on entry level bodies like 3100, 5000 or 5100..U have to manually focus it by rotating the ring..

Now 50mm 1.8 is called fixed focal length prime lens...due to its 1.8 aperture its great for low light photography

Thats all for now


----------



## arian29 (Apr 30, 2011)

the 50mm wont af on the 3100 then what is its alternative ?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 30, 2011)

arian29 said:


> the 50mm wont af on the 3100 then what is its alternative ?



Nikkor AFS 35mm 1.8 but it cost 12-13k

A new nikkor 50mm 1.8 AFS G lens is going to launch but it will cost around 10k


----------



## arian29 (Apr 30, 2011)

finally bought the D3100 for 29400. thanks all


----------



## EvaL89 (May 1, 2011)

Why not do some research from any cameras...


or have it check here


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2011)

arian29 said:


> finally bought the D3100 for 29400. thanks all



Congrats dude...welcome to Nikon family...I have D3100 so if u have any doubts ask me


----------



## arian29 (May 1, 2011)

Are these things necessary? whats the use of each ?

>filters
>lens cleaning kit
>uv filter
>flower lens hood
>Mini Tripod

should i get them too ?


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2011)

No none of them is urgently required

>filters ...various type of color filter, clear filter, Natural density filter used to put on the lens...u can get a ND filter to protect the lens galss.
>lens cleaning kit ...Dont know...never heard anybody using it
>uv filter...for taking pics in sunlight...UV effect sensor and your pics soo this filter try to cut that UV
>flower lens hood...again used for taking pic in direct sunlight
>Mini Tripod...u can get full tripod..y mini tripod...they are great for night pics , zoom lenses, and macro shots


----------



## Sounava (May 1, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> >filters ...various type of color filter, clear filter, Natural density filter used to put on the lens...u can get a ND filter to protect the lens galss.
> >uv filter...for taking pics in sunlight...UV effect sensor and your pics soo this filter try to cut that UV
> >flower lens hood...again used for taking pic in direct sunlight


1. ND filter cuts down the light by a few stops (depending on the type of ND filter). So it is not at all recommended for use as "protecting the glass". It is used in scenarios where you need slow shutter speed where otherwise such a slow speed would have led to overexposed shot.

2. UV Filter - All cameras now have inbuilt UV filters and sensors are not that much affected by UV as films got affected. Sensors are infact sensitive to infrared. So cameras have IR filter also. So UV filters when used on digital cameras act as clear glass filter. This filter can be on the lens all the time to protect the lens. 

3. Lens hoods differ from lens to lens. Each lens has a specific lens hood. 
Nikon releases specific hood models for each lens. So the hoods meant for one lens will be useless (read: ineffective) for another lens. 

For example for the 18-55VR lens, the model number of the lens hood is HB45.
See "Accessories" here - Link

Factors like whether the front element rotates during focussing, the curvature of the front element, the actual diameter of the exposed portion of the "glass" of the front element, the amount of bezel beside the glass, how protruded the glass is with respect to the rim etc come into picture while determining the design of the hood.


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the detail info Sounava...


----------



## Sounava (May 1, 2011)

You're welcome


----------



## arian29 (May 1, 2011)

AF-S DX VR Zoom-NIKKOR 55-200mm and the AF-S DX NIKKOR 55-300mm, are they gonna work with the 3100, the AF


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2011)

yes all AFS will work with D3100 and will autofocus


----------



## arian29 (May 1, 2011)

i am more interested in landscape photography so would like to keep a good starter zoom lens with me. suggestions pls.  
how about these two?

> AF-S DX NIKKOR 55-300MM  (around rs 18000)
>AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-105  (around rs 14000)
> AF-S DX Zoom-Nikkor 55-200 (around rs 12000)

any other?


----------



## Sounava (May 1, 2011)

I would suggest take the 18-105 and sell off the 18-55. For landscape you don't need much high zoom anyway. 18-105 is an excellent lens. Plus the focal range will ensure you will not have to change lenses. Using 18-55 + 55-200 combo will require changing lenses just at the bang middle focal length of 55mm. 

Get the 18-105 now. Save and splurge on the Nikkor 70-300 VR (around 24k) later.


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2011)

yup I too would recommend you Nikkor 18-105 for landscaping for now...

later u can get any other lens according to your need


----------



## Sounava (May 1, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> later u can get any other lens according to your need


Yup exactly. If you need more zoom get the 70-300 VR I mentioned. Or if your need arises you can go for the Sigma Wide Angles (although a bit costly) Wide Angle Zoom Lenses - SigmaPhoto.com


----------



## arian29 (May 2, 2011)

is there any good workshop for photography in delhi ?


----------



## djkmann (Jun 3, 2011)

arian29 said:


> as a starter, please suggest which is a better choice and why > D3100 or D5000



Which camera is "better" depends on your needs, photography goals, and how you plan to use the camera.  If you plan to leave it on Auto and don't wish to spend a lot of money for a dSLR, then the D3100 is a better camera for you.  If you plan to use it for a long time, learn advanced dSLR photography techniques and camera functions, and know that when you pay more for a dSLR or lens, you get a higher quality item with more functions, then the D5100 is the better camera for you.

I wrote a detailed blog post discussing the D5100 versus the D3100 (and D7000, D90) that you can read on my blog. It discusses their differences and features, plus why you may or may not need them for your photography.

Here is the link to the D3100 vs D5100 post:
*Picturing Change · Compare Nikon D5100 vs D7000 vs D90 vs D3100*


----------

